# First time breeding tips.



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Would you be breeding live cover or AI? Mares can handle foals that get big, they usually just grow fast after they are born. My only concern would be the weight of a draft on a shorter, slimmer mare during live cover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Would you be breeding live cover or AI? Mares can handle foals that get big, they usually just grow fast after they are born. My only concern would be the weight of a draft on a shorter, slimmer mare during live cover.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree ^^^^, Breeding my 14.1 mare to a 15.1-15.2 stallion was enough to throw her outta whack (which im sure isn't always the case). Some stallions are super gentle while others are not lol, definitely something you should look into.


----------



## stefanixx (May 18, 2010)

I would be planning live cover. I hadnt thought of that side of it! I know the 17hh stallion I like has covered a few 14.2hh QH mares and according to what ive read and heard about him he is gentle. But I will definetly think about what you have said, my mare is very loved and I want everything to be as comfortable as possible for her.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can I ask what the goal is with this breeding?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

You need to ask the stallion owner what they require. A coggins test is typical, but they may want additional tests before doing live cover. Some mares are not very receptive to stallions, and even a gentle stallion may injure a mare accidentally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stefanixx (May 18, 2010)

To get a nice pleasure horse. Maybe even eventer if i ever get serious about eventing again. Thanks for the info Sunny


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

hmmm i think you need to think about this abit more. Alot of people really want to breed their horses because that horse is special to them. But I cant understand why you cant go buy a foal or adopt a foal looking for a forever home, they need homes and love too. I only agree with breeding for such bloodlines, for how to explain this um, making the horses build, body, confo and everything better etc. covering a thouroughbred with a clyde doesnt sound like a very good plan im sorry, i just cant agree with this. I think you should have alot more thoughts about this first.
Nothing I say is going to change your mind but If you do still go through with it, I wish everything well for both the foal, mare and you =].
My friends little dog got covered by a stray that was massive i think he was a um dane maybe? i cant remember what she told me i just remember he was a big dog and 2 out of 4 of the puppies died, the other two were okay though and grew up happily and lived good lives. hopefully that doesnt happen often in horses. Good luck! 
Theres so much to do with breeding, maybe you could go to a stud farm and ask them some questions, they could possibly help you and give you some advice.


----------



## stefanixx (May 18, 2010)

Clydie x TBs are an amazing mix and are very popular for eventing. I have also been told that foals do not grow past what a mares body will allow. I totaly agree with what you are saying (and have done that 2 times before), but shouldn't responsible owners be allowed to experience breeding a foal? Not just the people with billion dollar imported horses? Its not like I am going to breed a horribly conformed mare and stallion, she has fantastic conformation and would honestly produce an amazing foal with the right stallion. I am still not definent about breeding her but I know if i go down the path of having a youngster, it will be by breeding and not buying one already on the ground.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

for the most part yes, mares have no problem with foals being to large, but it can and does happen that foals are to large to be born and you either loose both the mare and foal, or the foal has to be cut out of the mare in pieces... Or there are cases of dystocia.. which is anything from too large a foal, to malpresentation, to any other foaling complications.

Personally, I wouldn't feel comfortable breeding to a stallion that was much larger and of a different "type." Breeding to a larger stallion of the same "type" isn't as much of a big deal imo.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

While I absolutely disagree with your whim to breed your mare, and think that you need to completely rethink your logic, I must ask: where are you located?

I know of several really nice studs in different locations, and if you could tell me where you are located, I might be able to point you towards a nice one


----------



## stefanixx (May 18, 2010)

Hmm thanks heaps for that, very interesting and the sort of info i was looking for! And will definetly take it onboard. There are 2 other stallions I love one is 15.3hh and the other is 16.2hh and are both amazing too. The last thing I would want to do is make things even riskier by breeding her with something too big.


----------



## stefanixx (May 18, 2010)

mudpie said:


> While I absolutely disagree with your whim to breed your mare, and think that you need to completely rethink your logic, I must ask: where are you located?
> 
> I know of several really nice studs in different locations, and if you could tell me where you are located, I might be able to point you towards a nice one


Thankyou but im on the other side of the world haha! Downunder


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I asked a vet about breeding large horses to small horses, does this present a problem with foaling, etc. I was told no, it's like a woman that is very petite & has a child with a very big guy, the body & fetus adjust to womb size.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah, then I'm afraid that unless there was shipped semen involved, I cannot help you. And so I bow out of the thread quite gracefully, if I do say so myself.


----------



## stefanixx (May 18, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I asked a vet about breeding large horses to small horses, does this present a problem with foaling, etc. I was told no, it's like a woman that is very petite & has a child with a very big guy, the body & fetus adjust to womb size.


 Yes, this is what I was told. I also looked it up and a lot of sources suggested the same thing. 
Haha thanks for the offer anyway Mudpie!


----------



## ModernThreat101 (Feb 3, 2012)

The stallion sounds a touch too large, but if you've done your research on EVERYTHING about foaling, then I say - what ever floats your boat. Sure, there are plenty of foals on the ground from many winning stallions, but I don't disagree with the experience of it all.

The different bone densities between a light horse and heavy horse makes me a bit squiffy. Though the cross may make a good eventing horse conformationally, there is still a lot of genetic history that goes into making a well built animal. Be sure to compare your mare with all her potential sires and do heavy research into other eventing horses of similar lineage. If you're not careful, you could produce some terrible conformations out of the mix. She's not a 'proven' mare, so you can't be sure of the consistency of the frames on her foals. A local stallion isn't necessarily proven, either. But if you know what you're looking for, do it responsibly. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

waresbear said:


> I asked a vet about breeding large horses to small horses, does this present a problem with foaling, etc. I was told no, it's like a woman that is very petite & has a child with a very big guy, the body & fetus adjust to womb size.


While I normally would agree - I have bred 14 hand mares to 16 hand stallions with no issues, NDAppy does have a point...breeding to a 17 hand TB is not the same as breeding to a 17 hand Clydesdale. While the foal may not be much taller than a TB foal, if any, I would expect it to be heavier and wider, and with far thicker legs. I know people cross them, but I wouldn't myself with a TB mare that small. I would think a 16.5 - 17 hand TB mare would be more appropriate to cross with a Clyde. Just my opinion, though - I have never bred Clyde crosses so am certainly no expert...


----------



## stefanixx (May 18, 2010)

Thanks for that comment  I will be doing a good six months (at least) research and the vet will be with me every step of the way! My dad was also into breeding the first 25years of his life This will be my one and only bred foal so it is going to be perfect  I think I am leaning away from the beautiful 17hh giant! The 16.2hh and alot finer whereas the 15.2hh im interested is build like a brick house. Very solid.
But yes as you said, LOTS of research and help to be sought!


----------



## stefanixx (May 18, 2010)

Thanks Faceman, I am definetly leaning away from something bigger.


----------

